# "List Directory" deaktivieren



## Alice (26. Dezember 2018)

Hallo.

Ich möchte "List Directory" deaktivieren. Dazu habe ich folgendes gemacht.


```
sudo cp /etc/apache2/apache2.conf /etc/apache2/apache2.conf.bk
```


```
sudo nano /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
```


```
<Directory /var/www/>
       Options -Indexes +FollowSymLinks
       AllowOverride None
       Require all granted
</Directory>
```


```
sudo service apache2 restart
```


Aber "List Directory" ist immer noch aktiviert.


----------

